

Ask HN: How to get free adwords coupon? - hippich

I hear people mention using free adwords coupons, but I can't figure out where people get ones? Any tips?
======
lscott3
There was a time where Google was sending them out by mail (they may still be
doing this). I've also heard of people signing up and when Google gives them a
call (Google usually gives you a phone call to see how everything is going
with your new account) they strike a deal with the agent over the phone.

------
alex_g
I get sent Adwords coupons from Bluehost 1-2 times a year. They also come
stuck inside FastCompany and Inc Magazine quite a bit.

------
tobylane
Magazines like .Net had them every month while I read it.

------
shankar1221989
in startup deal sites like rewardli.

------
Mz
I have used a couple of hosting services, Blue Host and (I think) Monster
Host, which offered deals of this sort, as well as other deals. I also have an
adsense account and periodically get offers in the mail.

~~~
lscott3
Yes! forgot about that one. Hosting services practically hand them out.

